
The Future of Abortion Is Here–No Clinic Needed - lelf
http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/future-abortion-here-no-clinic-needed?paging=off
======
strwbrry
Murder by post.

If its not a baby you are terminating then you're not pregnant.

